# Acne control on cycle?  Accutane??



## Livebig14 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys.  Getting ready for my next cycle but theres just one thing holding me back, my acne.  My skin was nearly perfect before I ran my first cycle, and during cycle it got pretty bad and now that i finished PCT about 5 weeks ago its TERRIBLE.  I have already went to the dermatologist and asked for accutane and they only gave me topical creams and shower gels to apply which I have been using for 10 weeks and they are not working.  I can get accutane myself, but I know most people say you shouldnt try to run it without the supervision of a doctor.  What are your thoughts on accutane?  Also, if I did run it for a 4 month cycle, what dosage would I need to run it at?


----------



## tony_canuck (Nov 14, 2011)

if you're going to run accutane the way it's intended, then yes go through a doc as you need to get blood work and monitored as it's a very, very strong drug.

but you seem to be like me, without gear no problem, when running or coming off, i get acne.  what i've started doing is running a very small amount, only 1 20mg tab a week and i get no acne at all!  and i used to get those nasty cysts, huge ones... with just 1 tab a week i've gotten none, other than a very small white head which goes away in a day.... and i've run blood tests throughout the year and no issues at all


----------



## daisygirl18 (Nov 15, 2011)

hey tony can you tan on that low of a dose


----------



## XYZ (Nov 15, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Hey guys. Getting ready for my next cycle but theres just one thing holding me back, my acne. My skin was nearly perfect before I ran my first cycle, and during cycle it got pretty bad and now that i finished PCT about 5 weeks ago its TERRIBLE. I have already went to the dermatologist and asked for accutane and they only gave me topical creams and shower gels to apply which I have been using for 10 weeks and they are not working. I can get accutane myself, but I know *most people say you shouldnt try to run it without the supervision of a doctor. What are your thoughts on accutane? Also, if I did run it for a 4 month cycle, what dosage would I need to run it at*?


 
-Why because a Dr. can do bloodwork and you can't?

-Miracle drug.

-20mg 4-6 months.

You can run an entire cycle of it for about $200-300 TOTAL.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Nov 15, 2011)

XYZ said:


> -Why because a Dr. can do bloodwork and you can't?
> 
> -Miracle drug.
> 
> ...



Yes it really is almost a miracle drug for bad cystic acne. Although 20mg was not high enough dose for me. I bumped it up to 40mg ED for 5 months and it worked well. Accutane is great if you have severe acne.


----------



## Livebig14 (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey guys one other question.  Can I run accutane while on a steroid cycle?  Ive already been waiting a couple months since ive been off and I dont really want to wait another six months if I can run a low dose test cycle while on the accutane.


----------



## XXL (Oct 19, 2012)

I've got the EXACT same problem on my shoulders... Same time frame too...Accutane is a no go for me and I'll tell you why, protein counter acts the drug, also chapped lips is a non stop side effect of it and I so t need my lady cringing every time I kiss her... I use clindamycin wipes from the derm, take fluconazole (this takes the yeast out of your body from carb loading ect or just generally high yeast in the body... Causes acne) and have the derm prescribe you doxycycline as well... That's working GREAT for me. 3 weeks so far and my skin is night and day and u can run doxycycline on cycle! Good luck


----------



## R1balla (Oct 20, 2012)

i would not take accutane on a cycle. it can be liver toxic and you have to get blood work about once a month or so to monitor your liver. try something like Tetracycline, Eryithromyocin...etc


----------



## sohappy (Oct 22, 2012)

I would not take accutane on a cycle as well. Maybe try retin-a you need a prescription for it. Watch out for the dry/flakey skin the first couple of weeks!


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 22, 2012)

Most break outs are due to either estrogen levels or liver values. Get your blood checked before and during cycle to see what they are and just make sure every thing is good to go. B5 works like magic


----------

